# Black throat monitor



## evil camel (Jan 19, 2005)

I just got myself a black throat monitor this morning.
I wanted to know if anybody owns a monitor , and if you have any advice or info on these animals?
Thanks!


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

congrats on the find


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Don't black throat monitors get... gigantic?

Grats on the addition.


----------



## evil camel (Jan 19, 2005)

huntx7 said:


> Don't black throat monitors get... gigantic?
> 
> Grats on the addition.
> [snapback]1191445[/snapback]​


They get between 4-6 feets.
Komodo dragons are monsters up to 364 pds.
water monitors ans nile monitors get up to 6 feet.
Iam really happy about that monitor.Monitors always been a fascinating creature to me!


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

They vary from 4 to 7, 
Nice pick up, if you know how to take care of him/she...
Is Captive breed or wild caught? how big?

I hope you know at least the basic info of how to take care of BT monitor.
Remember it will need an enclosure of around 10'x6'x5' with around 2' of dirt (no bark,mulch,nothing organic). A basking spot with a surface temp of 130F to over 165F (vary by individuals),ambients that goes from 86F to 68F. Use 24/7 basking light, the best are 45w floodlights from hardware stores.
You will need lots of food.. Whole animals foods based off of rodents is the only proven diet.Rats,mice,quail, chicken peeps,even rabbits, and lots of dusted roaches and crickets.

Carnivoro


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Carnivoro said:


> They vary from 4 to 7,
> Nice pick up, if you know how to take care of him/she...
> Is Captive breed or wild caught? how big?
> 
> ...


that's intense. i'd just start breeding rabbits, hamsters and rats. it'd probably be cheaper in the long run.

but damn, that's a heavy duty lizard.


----------



## evil camel (Jan 19, 2005)

Carnivoro said:


> They vary from 4 to 7,
> Nice pick up, if you know how to take care of him/she...
> Is Captive breed or wild caught? how big?
> 
> ...


Tanks for answering Carnivoro.
I am new to lizard keeping , so im going to need all the help i can get! I had snkes before (corn,king snakes,boa constrictor,burmeese python) But it seems to me that caring for lizards is not the same.
My BT is WC and is give or take 12".I dont really support taking animals from the wild but i could not find any CB BT , the only CB specimen i could find was a tree monitor called :bec de corbeaufrench name)
I did my research but any info on caring,nutrition,handling,etc will be more than welcome!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Lets see some pics, I might get one soon.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Did u get the pics?


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

evil camel said:


> Carnivoro said:
> 
> 
> > They vary from 4 to 7,
> ...


ah, new to lizrd keepin at kepin a beast of a lizard already, good luck man.









J-Rod


----------



## evil camel (Jan 19, 2005)

ah, new to lizrd keepin at kepin a beast of a lizard already, good luck man.









J-Rod
[snapback]1203138[/snapback]​[/quote]

KISS MY ASS J-Rod,im sick and tired of people like you trying to put people down all the time , acting like you and only you can properly Keep a big exotic animal and think that everybody else are morrons.I have kept snakes in the past ,big and small ones and never had problems whit them.Lizard and snake keeping might not be the same , but im pretty sure i can manage(I might be a little cazy but im not stupid).
Now if this is not what you ment J-Rod accept my apologies,if not then like i said before you can KISS MY ASS.
And that goes for all you smart asses.








If i come on this forum its to get info on my hobby and discuss it not to get pissed on by people i cant even see.


----------



## evil camel (Jan 19, 2005)

bmpower007 said:


> Did u get the pics?
> [snapback]1196676[/snapback]​


Im waiting for him to shed so i can get some nice pics of him.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Ok buddy, cant wait for some pics


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

what the f*ck? that didn't even sound like i was sayin you didn't fuckin know man. fuckin dumbass. i was syain good luck man casue i know the size of thoes guys, i keep monitors and know the damage one can do espically a full grown black throat. im takin my good luck away after that and sayin now i hope he eats you one day.

J-Rod


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

smokinbubbles said:


> im takin my good luck away after that and sayin now i hope he eats you one day.
> [snapback]1206133[/snapback]​


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Any Pics yet, really want 2 see some pics??


----------

